# Printer installation

## micder

I'v a problem to install my printers: 1x parport en 1x usb. 

Both work under Suse. 

dmesg gives: 

Code: 

parport0: PC-style at 0x278 [PCSPP(,...)] 

... 

lp0: using parport0 (polling). 

.... 

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb000, IRQ 9 

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 

hub.c: USB hub found 

hub.c: 2 ports detected 

usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner 

scanner.c: 0.4.6:USB Scanner Driver 

usb.c: registered new driver usblp 

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver 

.... 

hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/2, assigned device number 2 

printer.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x105C 

"cat test > /dev/lp0" of "cat test > /dev/usb/lp0" gives no reaction. 

Emerged cups (+ghostscript) and foomatic. 

Command: Code: 

foomatic-configure -s cups -p 63648 /dev/lp0 -n Brother -d ljet4 

gives Code: 

lpadmin: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused 

Could not set up/change the queue "Brother"! 

further Code: 

lpstat -p -d 

gives Code: 

lpstat: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused 

Seached in Forum, but did not find my probleem. 

Any idea? permissions?

----------

## ctford0

Did you also compile the IEEE protocols into your kernel?

Chris

----------

## micder

 *ctford0 wrote:*   

> Did you also compile the IEEE protocols into your kernel?
> 
> Chris

 

Thanks Chris,

Got the IEEE protocol under parport in my kernel now.

dmesg shows the parport printer:

parport0: PC-style at 0x278 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: Printer, Brother HL-1250 series

But foomatic-configure -s cups -p 63648 /dev/lp0 -n Brother -d ljet4 stlii gives:

lpadmin: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused

Could not set up/change the queue "Brother"!

And 

 lpstat -p

lpstat: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused

I don't understand: Unable to connect to server.

Michael

----------

## ctford0

Does it matter if cupsd is running or not?

The reason I ask is because I have a different that isnt really supported by the free drivers, so I haven't config'ed my printer this way....

chris

----------

## micder

 *ctford0 wrote:*   

> Does it matter if cupsd is running or not?
> 
> chris

 

Yes, it does matter  

I was using a printing guide, I printed 15 february.

There was no mention of starting cupsd.

It's in the instructions now, I saw   :Wink: 

Testprints from Mozilla and OpenOffice with the laserprinter are OK

Start with the usb colorprinter now

Thank you   :Laughing: 

Michael

----------

## ctford0

No Problem...

for the usb printer....

i'm assuming that you enabled usb printer support.  also, do you have any other usb devices working.  you will also want to emerge the following:  usbview, libusb, usbutils.

hope this helps

chris

----------

## micder

A few minutes work indeed   :Very Happy: 

Colorprinter OK

Now up to a good desktop...

Have to "upgrade" my fluxbox, completely different from the 'default' KDE which comes with Suse.

Thank you again

Michael

----------

